# POLL- What is everyone going as?



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey out there I am still kinda stuck on what to dress up as for Halloween. I have a big big party to go to and I was wondering what everyone else is dressing up as so maybe get some ideas from. Let us all know what you are dressing up as along with a brief description of how you are doing it.

Happy Halloween to all,

Molly


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am going as a vampiress. The dress is actually from a "bride of satan" costume. I added a black hooded cape. The "stake and eggs" appliance from frightcatalog, scarecrow fangs, and blood red contacts. Makeup kit from ben nye collection.


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

Zombie!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Corpse Bride. Bought a used wedding dress at thrift store (distress appropriately), found "skeleton" panty hose (cut off one leg to use as arm/sleeve), made veil from tulle and ivy vines, spray-painted black, silk black roses bouquet, blue makup and hair coloring. Voila.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Alice from the video game American McGee's Alice.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Demon/Wraith. White Hair, Skin, White eye contacts. Black Cowboy hat and Trenchcoat. With a few added items/makeup.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*My costume*

Something about this tall.  
A backpack. Aluminum tube to extend the frame and make the arms. A helmet with a pole on top to control the head.


----------



## TheDragon (Sep 19, 2005)

The Phantom of the Opera...half mask of course, reversable black/white cape, black vest, white long-sleeve shirt, black pants, and to finish some disfiguring scars beneath the mask (the prosthetic I originally got which would of been much closer to the actual freakish face of the Phantom was shown for the right side of the face but in the box was for the left, dang you Woochie!)...


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Me...
Zombie: Cotton/latex, skin illustrator make-up.

Flying monkey: Full face foam latex appliance, wings, tail.

My wife...
Zombie: Gelatin (Latex sensitive) and various make-up.

Witch: Full face foam latex appliance (Sealed because of her afforementioned latex problem) cloak, wig, hat and broom.

The Zombies are for our party, everyone will be zombies. Gotta love a pack of partyin' Zombies!
The Witch and Monkey are for a friends party the next night.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

We always go the funny route. Last year I was the snow miser and my husband was the heat miser. This year we're going as sock monkeys. lol


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

always the green witch..........the elementary kids have always said they wanted to come back to see the green witch so thats me always.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Like Wormy, I've gotten into a rut. Same Costume every year, but I don't know how to top it. I host the Haunted House, escorting the guests through the various rooms. I have to be a person thay can trust, not intimidating in any way. A person immediately rocognizable, unique. A person who glows irridescent under Black Lights. A dead person. Elvis Presely.


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

I tend to go funny too. This year I'll be busy working my dot room, but last year I went to a bar party as trash (not the lame last minute trash). I used a store bought "white trash" can outfit, which was too cute. I spray painted the can and lid/hat gray and trampled around in the dirt to make it really yucky. The can had a large closed neck to which I glued gunned garbage. I used a rubber rat, tampon wrappers, a toxic baby diaper (painted with glow in the dark paint), a condom filled with the contents of a glow bracelet ... lots of gross stuff. I wore a neon green wig under the had/lid that I glued up with flies etc. I garnered a lot of attention and even won a $100 first prize for funniest costume!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

bellabaur said:


> I tend to go funny too. This year I'll be busy working my dot room, but last year I went to a bar party as trash (not the lame last minute trash). I used a store bought "white trash" can outfit, which was too cute. I spray painted the can and lid/hat gray and trampled around in the dirt to make it really yucky. The can had a large closed neck to which I glued gunned garbage. I used a rubber rat, tampon wrappers, a toxic baby diaper (painted with glow in the dark paint), a condom filled with the contents of a glow bracelet ... lots of gross stuff. I wore a neon green wig under the had/lid that I glued up with flies etc. I garnered a lot of attention and even won a $100 first prize for funniest costume!


That sounds really neat. Have any pictures of it?

MsM


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I will have 2 things this year.

First will be a sort of medieval ghost on the 29th and then on Halloween I will be sort of a modern vampire. Dressing for work so I'll be in sort of work clothes all black, black shirt, black blouse, black nylons, heels and then dark eyes black/red lips, fangs...


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We're doing a ghost-pirate theme for our party this year, so my husband is going as a pirate: White frilly, over-bloused shirt; black pants; high black boots; gorgeous rapier we bought at Ren Fair and a flintlock pistol; black sash; leather bandana-cap; leather eyepatch; gold earring and tooth.

I'm going as Mr. Prostitute, who's in charge of discipline. Cropped blue pants with matching vest, knee socks, shoes with buckles, white shirt and ascot, powdered wig. I'll be drawing on an obviously fake thin mustache and a beauty mark.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm doing a demon thing again this year. Red latex wings, back and tail; black velvet gown; black hair with red streaks; banshee contacts, vampire teeth, red body paint.


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a pic my friend took but its not digital so I have no way to send


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

bellabaur said:


> I tend to go funny too. This year I'll be busy working my dot room, but last year I went to a bar party as trash (not the lame last minute trash). I used a store bought "white trash" can outfit, which was too cute. I spray painted the can and lid/hat gray and trampled around in the dirt to make it really yucky. The can had a large closed neck to which I glued gunned garbage. I used a rubber rat, tampon wrappers, a toxic baby diaper (painted with glow in the dark paint), a condom filled with the contents of a glow bracelet ... lots of gross stuff. I wore a neon green wig under the had/lid that I glued up with flies etc. I garnered a lot of attention and even won a $100 first prize for funniest costume!


How did you hold the garbage can on you and another question how did you sit down and use the washroom. Were you not uncomfortable.

Other than that is sounds like it was a good costume. Wish you had a pic.


----------



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

Jason Voorhees - made up some torn pants and shirt with bones and gore beneath the holes, some zombie gloves from wal-mart and the mask is a thick heavy duty plastic one that I drilled and painted. I made a black ski mask kind of thing out of some of my wife's old pants with just eye holes to go under the hockey mask. I might make the "under-mask" up with silicone instead like I did with the gore for the pants and shirt.

amorpha
ch ch ch


----------



## mitch_0808 (Oct 11, 2005)

Me n one of my buddies are goin as hall and oates, mostly just cuz i get a kick out of soem fo the poses in pictures ive seen of them, theyre justa funny looking duo, haha i always laugh when ever isee a pic of them
, its always an easy costume to put together


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Napoleonic military uniform. waist coat with the long tails (prussian blue with blood red lining) , Dark Grey high pants, black knee boots. The costume I sewed from a pattern, just changed the colors involved to match the 1700's Netherlands uniform ( a minor but important player in the Napoleonic struggle). I still have 9 buttons to sew on and will post a picture when I am done.


----------



## norby500 (Mar 28, 2005)

i think you should go as:

http://distortionsunlimited.com/pro...N=44847737&ItemID=49&CategoryID=4&SubCatID=34

or http://distortionsunlimited.com/pro...N=44847737&ItemID=30&CategoryID=4&SubCatID=33 (wear a michael myers suit...i would )


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

monkeybutler - do you have any picture of your guys and the snow and heat misers??






monkeybutler said:


> We always go the funny route. Last year I was the snow miser and my husband was the heat miser. This year we're going as sock monkeys. lol


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

im a zombie as i said to see it go here 
http://www.halloweencostumesnow.com/contest/

and in the search bit put in 'Zombie' in 'Zombie' NOT 'Zombie Punk'

And if you like the costume you can vote for it!


----------



## wayoutwalt (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm going as a crane machine that gives out stuffed animals and my friend is either going as a working snow globe or Zoltar from "Big"


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Fallen Angel





cache:http://photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm putting a twist on the classic Frankenstein - I'm going to be his creator...no, not the Dr....Mary Shelley....


----------



## Milez (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is my mask, but on my dad! I'm using it in my haunted yard.


----------



## Milez (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is my mask, but on my dad! I'm using it in my haunted yard.









I'll be wearing a green jump-suit as well. Other actors will be wearing the "expressionless" white masks with black robes. Lots of flannel and over-alls as well!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool mask!


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

The neck around the can concealled the staps that held it up. It hung like a dress so sitting and going to the bathroom weren't too bad. Pushing thru a crowded bar was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## dcougar34 (Oct 26, 2005)

My cousin is going as Captain Spaulding from Rob Zombie's The Devil's Rejects. I am going as Otis and my girlfriend is going as Baby. The costumes are fairly easy too.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm going a princess Leia in the white dress from ANH.


----------

